# Use the Prop-SX with VSA



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

After several requests from customers (who seem to be building their own talking skulls) I have written programs that allow the Prop-SX to be used as an output device with VSA. At the moment I have three programs:

1) 8 servos + 8 digital outputs
2) 8 servos + 8 pwm outputs
3) 16 servos

With the Prop-SX all you have to do is select the program that you want, download it, then connect your PC to the Prop-SX DB-9 connector for control. The Prop-SX has high-current drivers so you can use those outputs with programs 1 and 2 to run things like relays and valves or LED spot lights.

You can find the programs in our user forums:
-- http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/index.php?board=16.0

All programs are written in SX/B (free compiler from Parallax) so those of you who are adventurous can hack away.

Jon Williams
EFX-TEK
Hollywood Office


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

This is excellent JonnyMac, now how about a standalone Prop-SX using the VSA software? What would it take? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Now that I have the VSA software (not the demo) I can look at the export routines and go from there. The idea is this:

A. Create and test your show in VSA
-- we would provide output configuration guidance that would support stand-alone
B. Export your VSA show
C. Run a utility (to be developed by us) that would read the data and convert
D. Put a stand-alone program into the Prop-SX that will accept new data
-- this will be moved into the EEPROM, not the program space
E. Move selector jumper to Run and have a blast.

Notes: We have a 32K EEPROM on the Prop-SX which is fairly large, but won't support every show -- we won't know what the max is until we try. We'll also have to write versions of the stand-alone program to support different audio hardware since audio won't be coming from the PC anymore.

Clearly, we have a way to go, but as is always the case we respond as best we can to customer requests, hence we're marching down the VSA compatibility path.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Jon,

I thought you were going to try and do something like this with Vixen. Do you still have plans to do that?


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

We are in fact still working with Vixen. As I pointed out in my first post, we have a lot of customers who already use VSA and wanted a controller from us that they could run with it -- now they can; they actually have three programs to choose from that will run on the Prop-SX under VSA control. 

This is why we like programmable controllers so much: with a bit of code you can turn the Prop-SX into just about anything. On the other side, you can't -- without some serious hacking -- turn a dedicated servo controller into a pneumatics driver for your solenoids. 

I just spoke with KC and he's writing a Vixen driver that matches the MiniSSC protocol that VSA uses and that we select for the Prop-SX programs I wrote. What this means is that the Prop-SX programs I wrote for VSA compatibility can be run by Vixen as well. KC is a little busy at the moment, so it may take a week or two for the driver. I will post it in our fourms once it's done.

In the end, our goal is to provide choices. VSA is a great piece of software with a big user community. Vixen is as well. We'll support both with our hardware to the best of our ability.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, that is good to hear keep us informed on this project I'm very interested in using the Prop-SX as a standalone playback unit for the VSA software. Thanks JonnyMac!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, if a PropSX can hold a VSA routine with audio sync I'd buy one..it'd be a no brainer. I'd buy 5. Then I'd need a way to sync all 5 into a complete show. Now that I think about it, the ability to link more than one PropSx together would expand the abilities of it infinitely...without having to worry about maxing out one EPROM.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Just keep in mind that the Prop-SX is not an audio player so you'd have to connect one, as well as a trigger, so you may end up in stand-alone mode with just 12 I/O points for servos, LEDs, and solenoids. Also, the show data may be limited. I've created a compression scheme to save space, but it's difficult to gauge the show length we can store in 32K (will be 64K in the next board rev) -- the more dynamic your show, the more storage that's required.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

JonnyMac said:


> Just keep in mind that the Prop-SX is not an audio player so you'd have to connect one, as well as a trigger, so you may end up in stand-alone mode with just 12 I/O points for servos, LEDs, and solenoids. Also, the show data may be limited. I've created a compression scheme to save space, but it's difficult to gauge the show length we can store in 32K (will be 64K in the next board rev) -- the more dynamic your show, the more storage that's required.


When is the next rev due to be released?


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

It's just a chip change so it will be on our next production run. I believe the board rev will change to "Rev C".


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

It's been so cool watching the evolution of micro controllers in the haunt arena. Five maybe six years ago there was Wicked Beer Nut and Scary Terry and using the basic stamps 1 and 2 (respectivley) on their roll their own circuits. Now we have the ever powerful PropSX. VSA appeared in 2000 (I discovered it in 2004) and it's now at the height of it's popularity. 

Its pretty safe to say "If you can dream it...it can be built"...especially with the unprecidented outstanding support Jon Williams provides.

What's the next 5 years going to bring? Are we in the "Golden Age" of haunting?

Is there an 8 cog PropProp in the future?


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

The Propeller micro is pretty daunting for good programmers, so I don't think we'll see it in the haunt business any time soon.

BTW, it was Joe Stone (Wicked Beer Nut) that caused John and I to get into this business. John and I both love Halloween and when we found Joe was speaking about using the BASIC Stamp at Death Fest 2005 we made a Parallax trip. About a week later the first Prop-1 was on it's way to Joe for evaluation.


----------

